
US diplomat convicted over Iran-Contra appointed special envoy for Venezuela - sorokod
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/jan/26/elliott-abrams-venezuela-us-special-envoy
======
crazynick4
It's an excellent example that shows the difference between Trump's marketing
slogans of 'fighting the deep state', and the clear and apparent reality.

------
sorokod
A history refresher from Wikipedia:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran%E2%80%93Contra_affair](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iran%E2%80%93Contra_affair)

------
tuxxy
I'm not really surprised given the current administration. That's all I have
to say on that.

~~~
AndyMcConachie
What past US administration has not been brazenly imperialist? Regime change
has been the policy in Venezuela since Chavez took power. And the US has been
propping up dictators in south and central America since the Spanish American
War ended.

------
dragonshed
About par with appointing a coal lobbyist to the EPA.

------
yostrovs
Would have been nice for the Guardian to be upset about corruption and
criminality in Venezuela over the past two decades. But no, it's time to blame
America for that country's demise just as it's about to have a revolution
against the socialism and corruption that did it in.

~~~
Garvey
In fairness to The Guardian, they've been writing about it for years. Online
coverage seems to have started in 1999, with a few significant articles
reproduced from earlier print versions.

